# Crockpot Beef Stew or any Beef Stew



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello Any one have old fashion Crockpot Beef Stew or any Beef Stew 
or either a over one i mad this a very long time 


Thank you 
Tammy


----------



## firiki03 (Oct 20, 2006)

You can try this recipe:

Beef Stew
3 carrots, cut up
3 potatoes, cut up
2 pounds beef chunk or stew meat, cut in 1-1/2-inch cubes
1 cup water or beef stock
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 clove garlic
1 bay leaf
1 tbsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 tsp paprika
3 onions, quartered
1 stalk celery with tops, cut up

Put all ingredients in crockpot in order listed. Stir just enough to mix spices. Cover and set to low for 10 to 12 hours (High 5 to 6 hours).

Note: As cooking time may vary based on the type of crockpot used, do adjust the time accordingly. Good luck!


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

3 cups beef or vegetable stock
1 Tbsp Cooking Oil
1 ½ lbs stew meat (beef or lamb)
¼ cup dry red wine
3 medium red or white potatoes cut into ½ inch pieces
1 large carrot cut into 1/2 inch pieces on diagonal
1/3 cup celery, chopped
1 medium Onion cut into eight equal pieces
1 Tbsp brown mustard
3 oz tomato sauce
½ tsp Curry powder
2 Tbsp soy sauce
¼ tsp cinnamon 

Heat stock in large cooking pot over medium heat until just reaching boiling point
Reduce heat to slow simmer
Heat oil in skillet
Coat stew meat with flour, place in skillet and sauté on medium heat until brown.
Remove meat from pan and place it into summering stock.
Deglaze pan with red wine and immediately pour into meat/stock mixture
Allow to simmer and add potatoes, carrot, celery, onion, brown mustard, tomato sauce, curry and soy sauce.
Cook at simmer for two to three hours
Add cinnamon, stir, simmer another twenty minutes
Adjust seasoning for taste
Serve with dumplings, over noodles or rice, or in bread bowls

Serves two hungry guys or three not so hungry guys


----------



## domesticgoddess (Jan 26, 2007)

Beef Stew Bourguignone 
( A Slowcooker Recipe ) 

2 lbs. beef stew meat 
2 Tablespoons cooking oil 
2 (10 3/4 oz.) cans golden mushroom soup 
1/2 cup chopped onion 
1 large carrot, thinly sliced 
3/4 cup dry red wine 
1 (4 oz.) can sliced mushrooms, drained 
1/4 teaspoon crushed, dried oregano 
1/4 teaspoon Worcestershire Sauce 
1/2 cup cold water 
1/4 cup flour 
hot cooked noodles 

In a skillet, brown meat in hot oil; drain. 
Transfer to a slow cooker. 
Stir in the 2 cans of soup, onion, carrot, wine, mushrooms, 
oregano and Worcestershire Sauce. 
Cook on low 10 to 12 hours. 
Turn slowcooker on high. 
In a coffee mug or cup, blend 1/2 cup cold water into flour. 
Quickly stir into the slowcooker, until thickened and bubbly. 
Serve beef mixture over hot cooked noodles. 
Serves 5 to 6.
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 


Beef Stew

1-1/2 lbs. beef stew meat, cut into bite-size pieces
1/2 cup flour (or more)
2 or more tablespoons shortening
salt & pepper
1 medium onion, chopped fine
several large dashes of Worcestershire sauce
6 cups hot water
2 teaspoons beef bouillon granules
pinch of thyme
1 bay leaf
1 Tbsp. lemon juice (This tenderizes the meat; while cooking)
4 whole cloves
5 carrots, sliced thin
4 medium-sized potatoes, cubed small
1/2 to 1 green bell pepper, chopped fine
1 stalk celery, sliced thin
1 (4 oz.) can mushroom stems & pieces, drained
16 ounces of canned whole tomatoes, cut up
4 tablespoons flour (I use cornstarch)
1/2 cup cold water
1 tsp. Kitchen Bouquet Browning & Seasoning Sauce (opt.)

Coat beef with flour.
In a large skillet, melt shortening. 
Add the flour coated meat; season with salt and pepper.
When the meat is almost browned, add onions; finish browning.
Add the Worcestershire sauce; stir for another minute.
Transfer to a 5 quart Dutch Oven, or a large soup kettle.
Add the hot water, bouillon granules, thyme, bay leaf, 
lemon juice and whole cloves.
Bring to a boil. 
Cover, reduce heat to a simmer, and cook for 2 hours.
Add the carrots, potatoes, green peppers, celery,
mushrooms and tomatoes.
Cover and simmer 1-1/2 hours.
Remove bay leaf and whole cloves at this point.
Bring back to a boil. 
Combine the flour and cold water.
Add to the boiling soup; stirring constantly.
Finally add the Kitchen Bouquet; mix through thoroughly.
Serves 8 - 10.

Note: Sometimes you'll only need 3 tablespoons of flour,
mixed with 1/3 cup cold water to thicken the stew.
Also, you can substitute venison meat for the beef stew meat.


----------



## suitechic1979 (Jan 31, 2007)

CROCKPOT BEEF STEW 

2 lb. stew beef
1 onion, sliced
2 stalks celery, cut in chunks
3 carrots, cut in chunks
4 or 5 potatoes, cut in chunks
1 can mushrooms (optional)
2 tsp. salt
2 tbsp. sugar
2 tbsp. tapioca
Lg. can tomato juice (46 oz.)

Place ingredients in crockpot in order given, cover tightly and let cook all day.


----------

